# Does filter or external noise bother fish?



## katmandew (Jan 17, 2013)

Yesterday I made a baffle for my filter using bonded filter pad since the bottle baffle didn't work for me, the current was still too strong. After making the baffle I had to look really hard to find any current which may or may not be a good thing but I will have to adjust it I think. I'm in the process of cycling so I don't have a betta yet...counting down the days 

I was noticing the constant hum from the filter and wondered if that's something that bothers a fish. It's not that the filter is excessively noisy, it's just a hum. I put my ear up to the tank and freaked out hearing how loud it sounded to me! 

I have my 5.5 gallon tank sitting on top of an electric fireplace (no I don't use it, just decorative) and it looks great there. This fireplace is over 10 years old and one of the original Dimplex models which is really solid and heavy! It's not like some of the cheap ones that are made now. After putting my ear to the tank (dumb idea really) I questioned my choice of a stand thinking perhaps I should have put a towel or something under it that maybe the sound is from sitting on what I assume is stainless steel.

Any one have any thoughts on whether Bettas are bothered by filter noise or external noises? I doubt that what I hear from the outside is what they hear from the inside but just curious.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I haven't seen/heard any issues with noises bothering the fish.. they generally become used to noises/vibrations such as the filter. 

Sounds like a pretty set up


----------



## katmandew (Jan 17, 2013)

Myates said:


> I haven't seen/heard any issues with noises bothering the fish.. they generally become used to noises/vibrations such as the filter.
> 
> Sounds like a pretty set up


Thank you I kinda like the way it looks  I guess the fish hear it like background noise just as we do.


----------



## Caii (Jan 17, 2013)

Post pictures? Sounds like a really nice tank- your betta's very lucky! ^^


----------



## katmandew (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks but I don't have a Betta yet...I'm almost done with cycling and then I will get a special finned friend 



Caii said:


> Post pictures? Sounds like a really nice tank- your betta's very lucky! ^^


----------

